# How often and how many weeks a year?



## kwindham (Aug 3, 2013)

The recent thread about how often/how long do you visit Hawaii got me to thinking and wondering.

How often do you travel, and how long do you stay there?  How many weeks a year do you vacation or getaway?  I know the people local to me think I should sell my house and buy an RV as much as I travel (I think they are crazy btw).  I actually don't travel as much as I would like to!  

For example, this year I have went to:

Kuaui for 2 weeks with DH in April
Williamsburg for one week in May with my kids (hubby was at work), from there went to
DC for one week (actually stayed in National Harbor)
Branson MO for one week in June with DH and friends
Hot Springs AR for one week with kids in July

So far this year I have vaca'd  6 weeks, and will likely go somewhere 1-2 more times before the year is up.  All except one week was using my TS, and so far it has been very cost efficient.  DH is on a 30 day on/30 day off schedule and I am self employed so we have the time to travel.  We usually plan a couple "real vacations" a year, the others are more of a "getaway" type thing, such as in Hot Springs we really didn't go much but fish the numerous lakes and hang around the resort, etc.

Most people I know here locally think I must be made of money, because you cannot convince most people of how economical (for the most part) timesharing can be.  For example, in Williamsburg I used an II getaway for a 2b/2b for $249 for the week.  You MIGHT get 2 nights in a hotel for that price.  We can travel shoulder/low season to our last minutes getaways so II and RCI getaways and last call work really well for us.:whoopie:

So where do you go, how often do you travel, and how many approximate weeks a year do you go somewhere?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2013)

We've been away from home 3 months so far this year- not all of it for pleasure. There is still about a month booked elsewhere this year and about 2 months of 2014 scheduled and booked with about 3-4 weeks of timeshares still to do something with. Then there are the times when we just take the RV somewhere  for a few days.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 3, 2013)

The true freedom comes when the kids move out and the dog dies

We have dogs so no extended travel for us. Not only do they keep us close to home, but they take a lot of money too, It seems Im putting the vets kids through college.

Im getting ready though, Ive been buying timeshares with an eye to 6-9 months away..We'll become Fl snowbirds..down here for just the winter


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 3, 2013)

*Made of $$? NO!*



kwindham said:


> Most people I know here locally think I must be made of money, because you cannot convince most people of how economical (for the most part) timesharing can be.
> So where do you go, how often do you travel, and how many approximate weeks a year do you go somewhere?



This is exactly what so many of our friends think too - those that are not timesharers.  It's incredible what we can get for so little $$.  No way would we be able to stay in so many lakefront or oceanfront properties without timesharing or go to Mexico every yearand stay a month, or....etc etc.

Sometimes we dont even tell our frineds where we are going  - and my BIL doesn't either - because of what they think.....

although really, you all are going to say, who cares what they think?  And eventually they actually LEARN about how great the costs are, especially when I can get them some weeks too.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 3, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Ive been buying timeshares with an eye to 6-9 months away..We'll become Fl snowbirds..down here for just the winter



That's how we started, began with just a few weeks away and continued to be away more and more.  When we were gone for 6 months, we knew we could make it all year,


----------



## kwindham (Aug 3, 2013)

ronparise said:


> The true freedom comes when the kids move out and the dog dies
> 
> We have dogs so no extended travel for us. Not only do they keep us close to home, but they take a lot of money too, It seems Im putting the vets kids through college.
> 
> Im getting ready though, Ive been buying timeshares with an eye to 6-9 months away..We'll become Fl snowbirds..down here for just the winter



We have dogs too Ron.  I just have my brother come and housesit/dogsit/etc. He is young, never married and no kids so works out perfect.  He gets the use of my pool while Im gone so win win.   And I think I am putting the vets kids through college as well, but I wouldn't be without my furry friends!

My oldest just left for college and the youngest starts high school this year so I can see the end in sight!


----------



## kwindham (Aug 3, 2013)

ronandjoan said:


> That's how we started, began with just a few weeks away and continued to be away more and more.  When we were gone for 6 months, we knew we could make it all year,



Im really envious of you Joan!  Sounds like a constant adventure!!


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 4, 2013)

Three months in Steamboat Springs every year skiing plus another month or so a week at a time in London, Mexico, Europe and elsewhere. 

Either drive (SS) or fly free on FF miles.

Life is good. 

Cheers


----------



## BevL (Aug 4, 2013)

We're down to about three weeks a year - two trips, one winter, one fall, used to be six but life changes.

We will have to be pretty much in a box before we stop going on at least one nice trip a year.

The bad part is I still have enough timeshare time for six weeks.  But my kids are planning some trips in the next few years that may burn through some TPUs.


----------



## bastroum (Aug 4, 2013)

Just 10 years ago (before I semi-retired and the dog and cats passed away) I remember asking my wife if staying in Hawaii for 11 days would be too long for us. Seems really silly now. In November 2012 we sold our house in Las Vegas and bought a condo (across the street from the Cliffs at Peace Canyon Timeshare in Las Vegas). You could say we "bought all 52 weeks" of our "HOME" timeshare. We now travel almost every month to either Palm Desert, Honolulu or Lahaina-Maui. We usually go for 2 weeks to Palm Desert and 2 to 6 weeks to Hawaii. Our longest stretch staying at home in Las Vegas is 6 weeks. I'm not sure how this happened, but I'm glad it did. We really enjoy the time we spend in those locations.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2013)

ronandjoan said:


> This is exactly what so many of our friends think too - those that are not timesharers.  It's incredible what we can get for so little $$.  No way would we be able to stay in so many lakefront or oceanfront properties without timesharing or go to Mexico every yearand stay a month, or....etc etc.
> 
> Sometimes we dont even tell our frineds where we are going  - and my BIL doesn't either - because of what they think.....
> 
> although really, you all are going to say, who cares what they think?  And eventually they actually LEARN about how great the costs are, especially when I can get them some weeks too.



But, don't you have to pay maintenance fees for all the weeks you have? That must be 10's of thousands of dollars!


----------



## ira g (Aug 4, 2013)

I just checked our records, we have traveled 65 weeks over the last 3 years with 51 weeks spent in timeshares.


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Aug 4, 2013)

We have only traveled for 5 separate weeks in the last 18 months. All 5 weeks were spent in Orlando.

Next year will be about 4 to 5 weeks of vacations but only 2 of those weeks will be in Orlando.

Now that we own timeshare points I hope to get to vacation a bit more and vary the places a little.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 5, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> But, don't you have to pay maintenance fees for all the weeks you have? That must be 10's of thousands of dollars!



My fees are not 10's of $1,000.  I cant answer for the others.  I have points mainly, only a couple fixed weeks.  I can also travel last minute/shoulder season so I can usually get really good deals.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 5, 2013)

kwindham said:


> My fees are not 10's of $1,000.  I cant answer for the others.  I have points mainly, only a couple fixed weeks.  I can also travel last minute/shoulder season so I can usually get really good deals.




But, don't you pay maintenance fees for points? I pay $750 per week for 2 weeks- I am not points....but don't you still pay the fees?
 One poster here said they spent 51 weeks in timeshares in the past 3 years. If they, let's say, have $500 per week maintenance fees, that would be $25,500!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 5, 2013)

kwindham said:


> So where do you go, how often do you travel, and how many approximate weeks a year do you go somewhere?



I'm envious of those who get to travel a lot.  I do my best, but it pales in comparison to some of you.  For me, it's a numbers game.

I get the equivalent of 28 paid vacation/holiday days every year, which includes any Holidays I want to take off. So if I want to take off on the usual holidays, (New Year's Day, Memorial Day, July 4th, Labor Day, Thanksgiving, and Christmas), deduct six days from that total, leaving me 22 days.  I don't have to account for weekends, so I can squeeze four 5-day periods from that.  I try to take three "real" vacations a year, two for one week each, and one for two weeks.  That takes up 20 days.  The other two days are "leftover."  (Ha ha - yeah, right!  What is "leftover" vacation?  

At least, until I retire.  Then all bets are off.  

Dave


----------



## kwindham (Aug 5, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> But, don't you pay maintenance fees for points? I pay $750 per week for 2 weeks- I am not points....but don't you still pay the fees?
> One poster here said they spent 51 weeks in timeshares in the past 3 years. If they, let's say, have $500 per week maintenance fees, that would be $25,500!



51 weeks over 3 years is only 17 weeks a year (yea I said only, lol).  You are not accounting for the possibility that this poster used last call or getaways, usually $249 or less per week.  Plus most tuggers know how to maximize what they own to "stretch" their ownership to get maximum vaca time.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 6, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I'm envious of those who get to travel a lot.  I do my best, but it pales in comparison to some of you.  For me, it's a numbers game.
> 
> I get the equivalent of 28 paid vacation/holiday days every year, which includes any Holidays I want to take off. So if I want to take off on the usual holidays, (New Year's Day, Memorial Day, July 4th, Labor Day, Thanksgiving, and Christmas), deduct six days from that total, leaving me 22 days.  I don't have to account for weekends, so I can squeeze four 5-day periods from that.  I try to take three "real" vacations a year, two for one week each, and one for two weeks.  That takes up 20 days.  The other two days are "leftover."  (Ha ha - yeah, right!  What is "leftover" vacation?
> 
> ...



Heck- I get 28 days off per year-PERIOD- INCLUDING sick/personal time! And it's capped; in fact, they just DECREASED our time- used to be allowed up to 32 days accumulated over several years of service, but they changed the policy! Heaven forbid you need a sick day or have a family emergency- it really messes you up. And- the boss won't let you take time off without pay, so you have to hope everything goes perfectly during the year, or your vacation is toast! I don't think I can put up with this another 10 years until I am 67!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 6, 2013)

kwindham said:


> 51 weeks over 3 years is only 17 weeks a year (yea I said only, lol).  You are not accounting for the possibility that this poster used last call or getaways, usually $249 or less per week.  Plus most tuggers know how to maximize what they own to "stretch" their ownership to get maximum vaca time.



How about it Ira G? How did you do it?


----------



## phyllispsu (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess I'm a baby traveler compared to a lot of you.I get three weeks of vacation i use every one of those days .I also take a lot of weekend get a ways doing the year leave on Friday after work and return Sunday night . I plan to travel more in the future


----------



## lprstn (Aug 6, 2013)

We used to vacation at least 4 weeks a year with about 10 weekend trips. Now that's cut down since we have a dog and my older 2 kids are in college.

We spend 20 days in Maui and have 2 weeks planned in Dec and a long weekend in Aug as well as Nov.

So...uh...gosh. We trade/vacation any time we can. :whoopie:


----------



## ira g (Aug 6, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> How about it Ira G? How did you do it?



To answer your question(s). We are retired and have decided when we could travel we would do as much as we could for as long as we could. Our costs, all in, are roughly $450- $500 per week. This includes MF's, exchange fees and membership fees with RCI and II. It does not include our purchase price of our units, which were minimal, i.e. $6300 total for all our units. These units were purchased starting in 2000 to our last unit closed last month. Four of our units are studio units where the MF's are only $230 per week. These are in II, where we usually exchange in flexchange. We own two SA weeks where MF's are about $300 per week and generate 18 TPU's per week. We own one RCI points account, 21000 points  where MF's are $315 per week. Our last purchase cost us $1000 all in including purchase price and closing costs. This unit generates 100 TPU's when locked off and the current MF's are less than $800. We are able to and prefer to travel side seasons where the weather is good and the crowds are less. Also costs of usage in TPU's or RCI points are more reasonable. We hope to keep traveling as long as we can and as long as we are healthy.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 6, 2013)

For me, it's been 78 nights so far this year with another 30 reserved and a hope for another week on flexchange in Nov.  Plus another 40 nights or so in additional units for friends to join me in a few places.  I own about 5 weeks worth of points and then extend those via cash alternatives either within the system I own or RCI/II as well as renting in points from other owners.  The latter usually costs about the same as maintenance fees but I don't have the permanent obligation for that cost.  

I also extend my points by traveling in the off season.  For me, the travel season is Labor Day to Memorial Day and I stay home in the summer.  Most trips are also Sunday through Thursday nights which usually runs about half the cost of weekends.  Retirement is fabulous.  

Sue


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 7, 2013)

ira g said:


> To answer your question(s). We are retired and have decided when we could travel we would do as much as we could for as long as we could. Our costs, all in, are roughly $450- $500 per week. This includes MF's, exchange fees and membership fees with RCI and II. It does not include our purchase price of our units, which were minimal, i.e. $6300 total for all our units. These units were purchased starting in 2000 to our last unit closed last month. Four of our units are studio units where the MF's are only $230 per week. These are in II, where we usually exchange in flexchange. We own two SA weeks where MF's are about $300 per week and generate 18 TPU's per week. We own one RCI points account, 21000 points  where MF's are $315 per week. Our last purchase cost us $1000 all in including purchase price and closing costs. This unit generates 100 TPU's when locked off and the current MF's are less than $800. We are able to and prefer to travel side seasons where the weather is good and the crowds are less. Also costs of usage in TPU's or RCI points are more reasonable. We hope to keep traveling as long as we can and as long as we are healthy.



Sounds great! I assumed you were retired, being able to take off all those weeks.  The cheap maintenance fees are a big plus! More power to you!


----------



## kwindham (Aug 7, 2013)

I am loving all these replies!  See, you guys understand my travel bug.  The local people I know just stare and say, "you're going on _*another*_ trip?"


----------



## Aussie girl (Aug 7, 2013)

We take about 12 weeks per year. We are in our early 50's self employed and have been empty nesters for 5 years. All but two weeks will have been trades or getaways through interval.


----------



## john miller (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I am just planning to visit Ireland and their pleasant weather. I heard a lot for Irelands vocational or tourist places like: Kelly, In Dublin- Guinness Store House, St. Stephen Green, National Museum and Dublin Zoo. And I have curiosity to view them and known more about them. Should anyone suggest me other places in Ireland and the time for that vacation?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 8, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> Heck- I get 28 days off per year-PERIOD- INCLUDING sick/personal time! And it's capped; in fact, they just DECREASED our time- used to be allowed up to 32 days accumulated over several years of service, but they changed the policy! Heaven forbid you need a sick day or have a family emergency- it really messes you up. And- the boss won't let you take time off without pay, so you have to hope everything goes perfectly during the year, or your vacation is toast! I don't think I can put up with this another 10 years until I am 67!



That would definitely be a pain!  Believe me, I'm not complaining about the 28 days I'm now earning (it goes up by 40 hours a year after each five years of working here), and we do accumulate a total of 40 additional hours a year of sick time.  But in order to use that sick time, you have to burn two vacation days first, so the sick time doesn't kick in till the third day.  It's rare for someone to be out more than a day or two at a time, so sick time hours rarely get used.  As I said in my previous post, it's a numbers game.  

Dave


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 8, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> That would definitely be a pain!  Believe me, I'm not complaining about the 28 days I'm now earning (it goes up by 40 hours a year after each five years of working here), and we do accumulate a total of 40 additional hours a year of sick time.  But in order to use that sick time, you have to burn two vacation days first, so the sick time doesn't kick in till the third day.  It's rare for someone to be out more than a day or two at a time, so sick time hours rarely get used.  As I said in my previous post, it's a numbers game.
> 
> Dave



How do these companies come up with these stupid policies? Have to use 2 vacation days before you can use a sick day!?! What the??!!! These companies are out of control! Can't wait to retire and be free of their shackles!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 8, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> How do these companies come up with these stupid policies? Have to use 2 vacation days before you can use a sick day!?! What the??!!! These companies are out of control! Can't wait to retire and be free of their shackles!



I have no idea.  But do you want a real laugh?  I work at a HOSPITAL!!  

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 8, 2013)

We try to travel four to five weeks a year. Creatively planning vacations around shoulder season holidays like Labour Day, Thanksgiving or Memorial Day helps us stretch out vacation time. DW gets three weeks and I four. Our company though allows the purchase of up to one weeks vacation which DW takes advantage of so we end up with the same amount of time each. We also usually get three floating holidays a year. We have both been at the same company for over 10 years each.

In the past when airfare was cheap (by today's standards) we would take these vacations in one week increments. Now that airfare is through the roof, we are taking fewer longer vacations. This year it is two 2 week vacations for me. DW also has a one week girls trip planned.

We only own two weeks of timeshare, but can lock off to get four. Though we also like to cruise, so that usually eats a week of the vacation that we take. Before we found cruising we were were always short on timeshare time. Not enough weeks, now we have too much it seems.


----------



## jimp1072 (Aug 9, 2013)

We are semi-retired empty nesters without pets.  I have learned that the best pets are our neighbors dogs, no worries about leaving on vacation and no vet bills.

I've never counted them before, but it seems that we will travel for 15 weeks over about 2 years.

The key for us to keep down costs is to plan ahead, learn how to exchange wisely and to use bonus weeks in the shoulder seasons.

Aug 2014 - 1 week in Coronado, CA
June 2014 - 1 week in Napa Valley
June 2014 - 1 week in Laguna Beach, CA
Feb 2014 - 1 week in Zihuatanejo, MX
Nov 2013 - 1 week in Palm Desert
Oct 2013 - 1 week in San Diego
July 2013 - 3 weeks in Hawaii
April 2013 - 2 weeks in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico
Dec 2012 - 1 week in Palm Desert
Dec 2012 - 1 week in Cabo
Nov 2012 - 2 weeks in Hawaii
July 2012 - 1 week in Lake Tahoe
July 2012 - 1 week in Durango, CO


----------



## TSPam (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi,
We live in Canada and we try not to be here in the fall and/or winter. We have spent between 15 and 25 weeks away in each of the last 3 years. We are living away not so much vacationing. My husband is self employed and as an American can work in either Canada or the US.
Last fall we spent 15 weeks away and only one was an exchange. 7 were getaways at around $300 and 7 were AC's that we got for purchasing the getaways. Averaged out to under $250 a week including the few hotel we needed to get between the places. Cheaper than our house (which we rented out) and you get utilities, health club and even paper products included.


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 9, 2013)

kwindham said:


> Most people I know here locally think I must be made of money, because you cannot convince most people of how economical (for the most part) timesharing can be.  For example, in Williamsburg I used an II getaway for a 2b/2b for $249 for the week.  You MIGHT get 2 nights in a hotel for that price.  We can travel shoulder/low season to our last minutes getaways so II and RCI getaways and last call work really well for us.:whoopie:
> 
> So where do you go, how often do you travel, and how many approximate weeks a year do you go somewhere?



Well said. Most of my friends won't believe how economical TS could be and have excited/exotic lifestyle with modest mean. It has brought unforgettable memory to my family that would last for our lifetime.

We are stay home parents, so we are flexibility to travel offseason and less crowded location, and get best value for our stay through direct booking, last minute special, exchange etc. Our travel composed of long planned trips and last minute getaway, and revolves around the season of PNW. Here is our 2013 and 2014, completed or confirmed.

01/13/2013 ~ 03/31/2013   9,700 miles driving trip. We had both confirmed and last minute booking during our stops.

WM Arrow point (Couer D'Alene) - WM Yellowstone - WM Bear lake - WM steamboat springs - US AF Academy (non TS) - WM Taos - WM Santa Fe - Wyndham La Casacada (San Antonio) - Wyndham Galveston hotel - Wyndham Avenue plaza (New Orleans) - Wyndham La Casacada - WM Rancho Vistoso (Tucson) - Hilton LV - WM San Diego - WM Oceanside - WM San Francisco - WM Running Y (Klamath Falls, OR)

Apr, 2013 WM seaside 5 days
May, 2013 WM seaside 7 days
Jul, 2013 WM Canadian (Vancouver, Canada) and WM discovery bay 7 days
Jul, 2013 Pacific shores resort (Parksville, Vancouver island, Canada) 7 days
Aug, 2013 WM Discovery bay 3 days; WM seaside 5 days
Sep, 2013 Wyndham National Harbor 4 days
Oct, 2013 Hilton W 57 2 weeks

Jan, Feb, Marc 2014, 1 week MGC, 5 weeks NCV, 2 weeks WM Oceanside, 11 days Hilton Marbrisa

(planning on trip afterward to Oklahoma for family memeber's basic training graduation...could be another long drive...)

July, 2014 WM Couer d'Alene & WM Yellowstone 11 days

Hawaii would be definitely overdue in the winter 2014


----------



## kwindham (Aug 9, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> That would definitely be a pain!  Believe me, I'm not complaining about the 28 days I'm now earning (it goes up by 40 hours a year after each five years of working here), and we do accumulate a total of 40 additional hours a year of sick time.  But in order to use that sick time, you have to burn two vacation days first, so the sick time doesn't kick in till the third day.  It's rare for someone to be out more than a day or two at a time, so sick time hours rarely get used.  As I said in my previous post, it's a numbers game.
> 
> Dave



They are def playing some crazy numbers game!!!  Its really sad!  Esp a hospital?!!


----------



## kwindham (Aug 9, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Well said. Most of my friends won't believe how economical TS could be and have excited/exotic lifestyle with modest mean. It has brought unforgettable memory to my family that would last for our lifetime.
> 
> We are stay home parents, so we are flexibility to travel offseason and less crowded location, and get best value for our stay through direct booking, last minute special, exchange etc. Our travel composed of long planned trips and last minute getaway, and revolves around the season of PNW. Here is our 2013 and 2014, completed or confirmed.
> 
> ...




Your long trip sounds like fun!!!  Do you homeschool your kids?


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 9, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> How do these companies come up with these stupid policies? Have to use 2 vacation days before you can use a sick day!?! What the??!!! These companies are out of control! Can't wait to retire and be free of their shackles!



No idea why this instituted was but just a thought. If a company felt employees were abusing sick leave by taking off for a hangover, opening of hunting season or something similar, they might institute such a policy.

I personally think its a stupid policy but stupid HR policies by companies are not unusual. 

Cheers


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree about stupid policies. But why give us the hours if they restrict how they are used? Whether its a hangover or the flu, if you're unable to work, you're unable to work. ;-)

Dave


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 9, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> How do these companies come up with these stupid policies? Have to use 2 vacation days before you can use a sick day!?! What the??!!! These companies are out of control! Can't wait to retire and be free of their shackles!


 
It's their way around state law, where vacation benefits accrue and can't be forfeited, but sick leave lapses if you don't use it. Make you burn vacation time to get to your sick leave benefit

Never could figure out how HR Geeks could look you in the face and tell you that not giving you current vacation days, once you hit a maximum accrued amount, was not the same as taking something away.


----------



## bellesgirl (Aug 9, 2013)

We have 15 weeks of travel this year, two of which are not timeshare.  It was about the same last year and in 2011.  We definitely travel more since RCI implemented the TPU system.  Some of the bargains are hard to pass up.


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> It's their way around state law, where vacation benefits accrue and can't be forfeited, but sick leave lapses if you don't use it. Make you burn vacation time to get to your sick leave benefit
> 
> Never could figure out how HR Geeks could look you in the face and tell you that not giving you current vacation days, once you hit a maximum accrued amount, was not the same as taking something away.



I'm on the other end of this. I don't understand why you wouldn't take your
vacation. At my company you have to use it in the year it was earned or 
you loose it, no building up of vacation time. They aren't taking it away if you use it.

I've been there 30 years and I get 23 vacation days and all the major holidays.
I run a department of 6 people and while it's never a good time to be away,
it's good for me to be away and good for my department to handle other issues than their normal
duties.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 9, 2013)

slip said:


> I'm on the other end of this. I don't understand why you wouldn't take your
> vacation. At my company you have to use it in the year it was earned or
> you loose it, no building up of vacation time. They aren't taking it away if you use it.
> 
> ...


 
California law says once it's given it can't be taken away - you get paid for it when you leave. But we know what happened in Wisconsin when it comes to workers rights


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2013)

I live here and haven't had any change to my rights. Don't want to get
political but I've been in Wisconsin 33 years and it's always been that way here.

 just don't see why people wouldn't take their vacation, that's all.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 9, 2013)

slip said:


> just don't see why people wouldn't take their vacation, that's all.



Great minds think alike.   I take every day of my vacation, as soon as I can do so. I even have it planned out for all of next year already. (Gotta plan those timeshare trips in advance, right?  )  The hassle is that my vacation hours only accrue as so many hours per payday, and it needs to build up before it can be used.  Some folks I know at other companies get the year's worth all in one chunk, on their hire anniversary.

Dave


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2013)

Yep, that's how mine is. I get all 23 days starting Janruary 1st every year.
My wife's on the other hand is just like yours. She has to accrue it every payday.
I like mine better but she started out with way more vacation than I got. It
Takes 13 years at my company to get the 23 days.

I'm not complaining, we always find a way to do what we want but I've never
Lost a vacation day in 30 years.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 9, 2013)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> We live in Canada and we try not to be here in the fall and/or winter. We have spent between 15 and 25 weeks away in each of the last 3 years. We are living away not so much vacationing. My husband is self employed and as an American can work in either Canada or the US.
> Last fall we spent 15 weeks away and only one was an exchange. 7 were getaways at around $300 and 7 were AC's that we got for purchasing the getaways. Averaged out to under $250 a week including the few hotel we needed to get between the places. Cheaper than our house (which we rented out) and you get utilities, health club and even paper products included.



You have done it:  Yep!  Not on vacation!

Just living elsewhere ... with maybe better weather!


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 10, 2013)

kwindham said:


> Your long trip sounds like fun!!!  Do you homeschool your kids?



Just try to stay away from the rain. 

Kid is a few years from school age. Homeschool is definitely not an option suitable for my family, we may have to pull her outta school from time to time though. I've seen great benefits of travel in early developerment of our daughter. BTW, too many kids may reduce the flexibility of schedule and option of room sizes


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 10, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I have no idea.  But do you want a real laugh?  I work at a HOSPITAL!!
> 
> Dave



DAVE_ And- guess what? I work at a hospital/doctor joint venture radiology center! LOL!:hysterical:


----------



## ronparise (Aug 10, 2013)

kwindham said:


> We have dogs too Ron.  I just have my brother come and housesit/dogsit/etc. He is young, never married and no kids so works out perfect.  He gets the use of my pool while Im gone so win win.   And I think I am putting the vets kids through college as well, but I wouldn't be without my furry friends!
> 
> My oldest just left for college and the youngest starts high school this year so I can see the end in sight!



Can your brother come to our house too?


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 10, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> It's their way around state law, where vacation benefits accrue and can't be forfeited, but sick leave lapses if you don't use it. Make you burn vacation time to get to your sick leave benefit
> 
> Never could figure out how HR Geeks could look you in the face and tell you that not giving you current vacation days, once you hit a maximum accrued amount, was not the same as taking something away.




On top of this- if you leave the company they- at their discretion (meaning- if they feel like it)- will only give you half of your earned PTO days that were unused! We joke at work that if we want to quit, we better do it in January before we accrue anything! Every day we come into work, it seems there is nothing positive or uplifting- only negativism and taking things away. If we don't use our PTO days we lose all of them. They just took away our two 15 minute breaks as well, so, now, only a half hour for lunch - period! Heaven forbid you need to run to the bank or conduct any personal business during business hours- you are out of luck- unless you use your limited PTO time! No one abuses time off at our company- the employees feel a responsibility toward their coworkers and don't want to leave them short. Plus, they have their patients to consider. If you called out too much- the company would fire you on the spot. If our boss hears you make an error on the phone- he yells out that if it happens again, you will be fired! Very encouraging! He has cameras on everyone as well, and you have to tell the supervisor if you need to use the bathroom. As far as I'm concerned- the bosses are bullies and this kind of thing is why unions came about in past history. (not that I am supportive of all unions). Work places are slavery- can't wait to get older just to be free of it!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 10, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> Great minds think alike.   I take every day of my vacation, as soon as I can do so. I even have it planned out for all of next year already. (Gotta plan those timeshare trips in advance, right?  )  The hassle is that my vacation hours only accrue as so many hours per payday, and it needs to build up before it can be used.  Some folks I know at other companies get the year's worth all in one chunk, on their hire anniversary.
> 
> Dave



I live for my vacations! Without them, I wouldn't be able to cope with the drudgery of work! I, too, start planning way ahead, even though I do not exchange anymore, but I plan activities and excursions for while we will be at our timeshare, as well as an extra vacation or two by renting others' timeshares (hey- those timeshare owners need advanced notice if I want to rent from them!) The very act of planning for them makes me happy! That, and the glass of wine I drink when doing the dreaming and planning!


----------



## kwindham (Aug 10, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> I live for my vacations! Without them, I wouldn't be able to cope with the drudgery of work! I, too, start planning way ahead, even though I do not exchange anymore, but I plan activities and excursions for while we will be at our timeshare, as well as an extra vacation or two by renting others' timeshares (hey- those timeshare owners need advanced notice if I want to rent from them!) The very act of planning for them makes me happy! That, and the glass of wine I drink when doing the dreaming and planning!



I agree, planning and the anticipation is part of the fun!  I always love planning our next adventure!


----------



## kwindham (Aug 10, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Can your brother come to our house too?



Ron, being as you live in florida, I am sure he would be thrilled to come dogsit! :hysterical:  I think you are only about a 12 hour drive from here!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 10, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> DAVE_ And- guess what? I work at a hospital/doctor joint venture radiology center! LOL!:hysterical:



That's funny!! :rofl:

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 10, 2013)

kwindham said:


> I agree, planning and the anticipation is part of the fun!  I always love planning our next adventure!




I like to plan ahead, too, if only so I can maximize the anticipation.  I have a spreadsheet I keep that tracks it all:  Planned trips and exchanges on one page, so I know where I'm going, or want to go, and when to reserve, deposit, or exchange a week to get me that future trip. Another page is the Historic list, showing where I actually went, when, and comments about the experience. Another page tracks my accrued vacation hours, and maps its use throughout the year, so I know when I can take the trips I have planned. Another page tracks my vacation savings account and maintenance fee payment schedule, so the trips kind of pay for themselves without killing my normal budget.  And a final page tracks expenses for the trips, so I know what things cost.  

Over the years, especially those when I take several vacations, I can forget exactly when I went to a certain place - "Did we go to New York last year, or the year before? And what month was it, again? How was the weather?"  It's a great way to remind myself of what happened.

Even when I'm not planning something new, it's a nice way to relive some of the great trips I've made.  

Dave


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 10, 2013)

I travel at least 12 weeks a year, mostly in timeshares or cruises except for this year when I am doing a lot of hotel nights. I am going to Maui for two weeks, doing 5 day trips to Vacouver (twice) and Disney as well as a 12 day trip to Italy. I have just gotten back from 12 days in Austria and Switzerland and have done two cruises totalling 15 nights. I usually Take a vacation day before and after a trip if I am crossing more than two time zones.

I leave the suitcase in the spare bedroom and have a small bureau dedicated to travel gear. It does get kind of ridiculous!

 I am technically a half time employee but many weeks I work 60 plus hours and I accumulate vacation time based on the hours I work. So, for instance, this week I will work 32 hours in three shifts, go away for 5 nights then do 40 hours in 4 days next week. I won't take any vacation time for this trip. I have to make sure I do not bump up against the 200 hour max we can keep on the books. The one way the company lets me get around it is I can take vacation time in my home department even if I am working in another department, so sometimes I work 40 for another department and take 20 hours vacation time from my own department. Yes, I earn vacation time no matter what department I work for.

It is a lot of fun. My preferred travel buddy is DH, but he only had 6 weeks a year before he retired. He is taking 4 weeks off in a 6 month consulting gig so we will see how much he wants to travel when he is done that. I also travel with our kids or single girlfriends.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 10, 2013)

Early 50s - one child married, one getting married next year, a daughter in college and 1 boxer.  

I used to have 4 wks and 3 personal days but we had to take some cuts so now two wks.  I take extra weeks off/no pay.  Hubby retired.

We just got back!!! 2 1/2 weeks - I think this is the longest.  We did go away in January, May and will be going away in October.  We have DVC points so we can get a few weeks depending on when we travel and which size unit we stay in.

We would love to try to go to Florida for a month in the winter but we worry about our boxer and hubby can't leave his mom alone for a long period of time.  She was actually admitted for two days while we were away.

I love hearing about everyone's vacations and love to plan ours too!!!


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 11, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I like to plan ahead, too, if only so I can maximize the anticipation.  I have a spreadsheet I keep that tracks it all:  Planned trips and exchanges on one page, so I know where I'm going, or want to go, and when to reserve, deposit, or exchange a week to get me that future trip. Another page is the Historic list, showing where I actually went, when, and comments about the experience. Another page tracks my accrued vacation hours, and maps its use throughout the year, so I know when I can take the trips I have planned. Another page tracks my vacation savings account and maintenance fee payment schedule, so the trips kind of pay for themselves without killing my normal budget.  And a final page tracks expenses for the trips, so I know what things cost.
> 
> Over the years, especially those when I take several vacations, I can forget exactly when I went to a certain place - "Did we go to New York last year, or the year before? And what month was it, again? How was the weather?"  It's a great way to remind myself of what happened.
> 
> ...



Wow, Dave! You are definitely a vacation planner extremist!  Hats off to you! What a great system!


----------



## kwindham (Aug 11, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> I like to plan ahead, too, if only so I can maximize the anticipation.  I have a spreadsheet I keep that tracks it all:  Planned trips and exchanges on one page, so I know where I'm going, or want to go, and when to reserve, deposit, or exchange a week to get me that future trip. Another page is the Historic list, showing where I actually went, when, and comments about the experience. Another page tracks my accrued vacation hours, and maps its use throughout the year, so I know when I can take the trips I have planned. Another page tracks my vacation savings account and maintenance fee payment schedule, so the trips kind of pay for themselves without killing my normal budget.  And a final page tracks expenses for the trips, so I know what things cost.
> 
> Over the years, especially those when I take several vacations, I can forget exactly when I went to a certain place - "Did we go to New York last year, or the year before? And what month was it, again? How was the weather?"  It's a great way to remind myself of what happened.
> 
> ...



I only wish I were that organized!!!


----------



## kwindham (Aug 11, 2013)

MommaBear said:


> I travel at least 12 weeks a year, mostly in timeshares or cruises except for this year when I am doing a lot of hotel nights. I am going to Maui for two weeks, doing 5 day trips to Vacouver (twice) and Disney as well as a 12 day trip to Italy. I have just gotten back from 12 days in Austria and Switzerland and have done two cruises totalling 15 nights. I usually Take a vacation day before and after a trip if I am crossing more than two time zones.
> 
> I leave the suitcase in the spare bedroom and have a small bureau dedicated to travel gear. It does get kind of ridiculous!
> 
> ...



You sound a lot like me, I prefer DH travel with me, but it isn't always possible.  like you Ill take my kids (and they take a friend) or girlfriends, sometimes my brother goes with me.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 11, 2013)

kwindham said:


> I only wish I were that organized!!!





mpumilia said:


> Wow, Dave! You are definitely a vacation planner extremist!  Hats off to you! What a great system!




Thanks, but I can't take credit for this.  A Tugger talked about it several years ago, and I adopted the idea, because I needed some way to manage the scheduling.  At the time I owned three timeshares, one of which is biennial, and the other two were annual, but had different use calendars.  (One starts in January, the other in May.)  Maintenance fees were due at different times, and reservation schedules were different.  So it was necessary to plan ahead to make sure I could use things the way I planned.  (I've since sold one of the annual weeks, so it's a lot simpler than it was.)

2014 and 2015 are good examples:  I'm going to Hawaii for two weeks in 2014. One week is my Kauai biennial timeshare, booked at my home resort, which requires reserving 16 months ahead to get the week and unit I want.  That was the easy part.

The other week is using my annual Waikiki week, but we're exchanging it to Maui.  I deposited my 2013 week with SFX, and exchanged it for a nice Maui timeshare in 2014, for the week prior to my reserved Kauai week.  So we'll fly direct into Maui, spend a week, hop to Kauai for the second week, and then fly home from there.

In 2015 we're going back to Hawaii for another two weeks, both using my Waikiki annual.  We'll do a week on Oahu and a week on the Big Island.  I'll deposit my 2014 week and exchange for the Big Island in 2015, and back it up with using my 2015 week at the home resort.  This lets me use my Waikiki week to stay on two islands in the same year.

Confused?  Don't be. The spreadsheet makes it very easy to track, and I don't "lose" anything.  It tells me when to do what, so things fall together smoothly.  The best part is that it makes me sound like I'm really organized, which I can assure you, I'm not. 

Dave


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 14, 2013)

How many TUGgers are full-time TS?


----------



## kwindham (Aug 15, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> How many TUGgers are full-time TS?



Im pretty sure there are at least 2.  Full time time sharing sounds like so much fun to me!!!  If only I could convince the hubby


----------



## momeason (Aug 15, 2013)

ronparise said:


> The true freedom comes when the kids move out and the dog dies
> 
> We have dogs so no extended travel for us. Not only do they keep us close to home, but they take a lot of money too, It seems Im putting the vets kids through college.
> 
> Im getting ready though, Ive been buying timeshares with an eye to 6-9 months away..We'll become Fl snowbirds..down here for just the winter



We are there. Retired, grown kids, no dog anymore.

Travelled 14 weeks in 2012. Looking at around 10 weeks this year.

Mostly timeshare with some Evergreen Hospitality Club  (for over 50 types) thrown in. I hate hotels.
Love to travel and see and experience different places.


----------



## Larry (Aug 15, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> I live for my vacations! Without them, I wouldn't be able to cope with the drudgery of work! I, too, start planning way ahead, even though I do not exchange anymore, but I plan activities and excursions for while we will be at our timeshare, as well as an extra vacation or two by renting others' timeshares (hey- those timeshare owners need advanced notice if I want to rent from them!) The very act of planning for them makes me happy! That, and the glass of wine I drink when doing the dreaming and planning!



Same here it got me through while I was working but I am now retired and can travel as much as possible.

During the past year we have done the following.

August 2012 - Elara Las Vegas
November 2012 - Westin Lagunnamar Cancun
January 2013 -  Aruba 3 weeks 1 week Phoenix Beach 2 weeks La Cabana
March    2013- Marriott Aruba Ocean Club 1 week
March/April spring break 2013 - Weston Florida 2 weeks family vacation
May 2013 - Rotator cuff surgery so had to cancel trip to Malaga Spain but the planning was fun.

Next week - Cataract surgery so no travel till Rotator cuff heals completly and no swimming for a couple of weeks after cataract surgery.

Planned Vacations

November 2013- Tradewinds Cruise Club BVI Plus 3 nights Marriott Hotel St. Thomas.
December 2013- Renaissance Carombola St, Croix one week
January 2014 - At least 1 week Aruba still planning
February 2014- Residence at the Crane Barbados. 
February 2014- Maybe 1 week Aruba if we don't go in January.
March     2014- San Juan PR
April       2014- Back to Weston Florida 2 weeks for annual Family vacation
December 2014/Jan 2015. Back to back weeks for Xmas and new years Kona Coast resort Hawaii and Lawaii Beach Resort Kauai.

That's all for now but I'm still looking for more in 2014.


----------



## benyu2010 (Aug 19, 2013)

kwindham said:


> Im pretty sure there are at least 2.  Full time time sharing sounds like so much fun to me!!!  If only I could convince the hubby



I thought man tends to be more adventurous type.

DW feels more secure with a permanent address than PO BOX, plus our kid will need to go to school later...

We are more of vacation home mode than exotic travel, so we tend to stay longer per resort. 1-3 months per resort would be likely the case if we ever full or part time TS


----------



## kwindham (Aug 19, 2013)

My DH, although I love him to death, is one of those no place like home people.  I was born with the traveling bug!  All his family lives here within 5 miles (rolling eyes here) so he has deep roots here.  Plus he is gone over 1/2 the year to work already so I try to humor his need to be home.  This is why I travel with a friend or the kids without him frequently.  My family also lives about 20 miles from here, and I would hate to leave my mom and dad, but hey, im thinking why not leave this forsaken place behind and just go visit the parents/family a couple times a year.  You know they say absence makes the heart grow fonder!


----------



## Bxian (Sep 2, 2013)

We use a combination of timeshare and hotel points stays-this year, here is our travel outline:
January- 1 week at the Charter Club of Marco (home resort)
             weekend in NYC-one free night at the Intercontinental, 1 paid night at the Hyatt Andaz Fifth Avenue

March-2 free nights at the Radisson Aruba, 1 paid and 2 free nights at the Hyatt Regency Aruba- flew for $53 each using miles

July/August 1 free night in Seattle at Marriott Fairfield Sea-Tac, 1 paid night at Grand Hyatt Seattle, 1 paid night at Westmark Anchorage, 7 day Alaska cruise, 1 paid night Hyatt Vancouver.  Flew for free both ways using miles-got bumped and vouchers will pay full airfare for a planned 2014 trip to Cancun 

October-1 paid and 1 free night at Grand Hyatt in NYC

November-1 week at the Charter Club of Marco, 1 night in South Beach at the Bentley (free with HGVC points)

I am a few years away from retirement-I just switched from 70% of full time to 100% full time-not my choice, but a colleague left and I was asked to pick up a lot of her work.  This will put a crimp in our timesharing and other travel plans for next year 

DH and I have talked about taking a year off after we both retire to drive around the US-I spent some time this weekend making a list of what areas seem to have Getaway or Last Call availability for the off season. It's nice to dream, right?  I realize that
current conditions are not a predictor of availability in the future-but it gave me a rough idea of what some options might be. DH is lobbying for RV travel, but I think we could do just as well picking up getaway/last call weeks interspersed with stays at Homewood Suites/ Residence Inns (which have free breakfast and dinner) and hotel points/ weeknight B and B stays.

I've thought that maybe we could rent our house out for a year-not sure if anyone here has done that?  Our next door neighbors just rented out their house and we almost fell over when we heard how much the house rented for.  I am not sure that I am ready to "sell it all" and travel around-but it would be nice to have some income while we travel instead of having the house sit vacant.  I would love to hear if any of you have taken the house rental route and how it has worked out.


----------



## Bxian (Sep 2, 2013)

We use a combination of timeshare and hotel points stays-this year, here is our travel outline:
January- 1 week at the Charter Club of Marco (home resort)
             weekend in NYC-one free night at the Intercontinental, 1 paid night at the Hyatt Andaz Fifth Avenue

March-2 free nights at the Radisson Aruba, 1 paid and 2 free nights at the Hyatt Regency Aruba- flew for $53 each using miles

July/August 1 free night in Seattle at Marriott Fairfield Sea-Tac, 1 paid night at Grand Hyatt Seattle, 1 paid night at Westmark Anchorage, 7 day Alaska cruise, 1 paid night Hyatt Vancouver.  Flew for free both ways using miles-got bumped and vouchers will pay full airfare for a planned 2014 trip to Cancun 

October-1 paid and 1 free night at Grand Hyatt in NYC

November-1 week at the Charter Club of Marco, 1 night in South Beach at the Bentley (free with Hilton points)

I am a few years away from retirement-I just switched from 70% of full time to 100% full time-not my choice, but a colleague left and I was asked to pick up a lot of her work.  This will put a crimp in our timesharing and other travel plans for next year 

DH and I have talked about taking a year off after we both retire to drive around the US-I spent some time this weekend making a list of what areas seem to have Getaway or Last Call availability for the off season. It's nice to dream, right?  I realize that
current conditions are not a predictor of availability in the future-but it gave me a rough idea of what some options might be. DH is lobbying for RV travel, but I think we could do just as well picking up getaway/last call weeks interspersed with stays at Homewood Suites/ Residence Inns (which have free breakfast and dinner) and hotel points/ weeknight B and B stays.

I've thought that maybe we could rent our house out for a year-not sure if anyone here has done that?  Our next door neighbors just rented out their house and we almost fell over when we heard how much the house rented for.  I am not sure that I am ready to "sell it all" and travel around-but it would be nice to have some income while we travel instead of having the house sit vacant.  I would love to hear if any of you have taken the house rental route and how it has worked out.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 3, 2013)

Bxian said:


> We use a combination of timeshare and hotel points stays-this year, here is our travel outline:
> January- 1 week at the Charter Club of Marco (home resort)
> weekend in NYC-one free night at the Intercontinental, 1 paid night at the Hyatt Andaz Fifth Avenue
> 
> ...



That sounds like a good plan to me!  I haven't done it, but a little cha-ching to add to the piggy  bank while traveling can't hurt, esp while keeping your home if you decided you want to go back!


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2013)

Larry said:


> Same here it got me through while I was working but I am now retired and can travel as much as possible.
> 
> During the past year we have done the following.
> 
> ...



Just added week in Maui for week 50 so that will make it 3 consecutive weeks 
for Hawaii vacation. In addition this should make it easier for getting ff tickets.


----------



## islandguy (Sep 3, 2013)

*Travels*

We are travelers.  Right now we do a trip every weekend and about 25 weeks a year of TS. 

2013 Week or more:  LAS, ALB, TPA, SXM-2 weeks, STT-2 weeks, and NOLA. 

2014 Week or more:  SXM, STT, OGG-6 weeks winter and 3 weeks summer, Europe- 3 weeks, SFO, NOLA and SAN. 

Still planning 2014 but have most planned out thru Sep.  I use the on-line Google Calendar to keep track of my reservations (cars, hotel, air and TS).


----------



## Mike&Edie (Sep 3, 2013)

How many TUGgers are full-time TS? 

Ron and Joan, us - Mike and Edie and a couple others that we know of but don't know their names.  

We are loving it and find it's more fun going, seeing and doing then being at our home (which we rented out) and doing nothing.  We did use AirBnB for one month to go to Vancouver Island.  We could have done timeshares in Las Vegas but we didn't want to spend the summer there.  We plan on doing this 2-5 years.  Loving it.

Mike & Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## Tia (Sep 3, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> ....They just took away our two 15 minute breaks as well, so, now, only a half hour for lunch - period! ...:



Is that even legal? Or does it depend on state?


----------



## kwindham (Sep 4, 2013)

Tia said:


> Is that even legal? Or does it depend on state?



I* think *it depends on what state you are in.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 4, 2013)

Adding to my 2013

October
1 week Gatlinburg/Sevierville (Great Smokies Lodge)  taking the MIL, she always wanted to see the smokey mts, so I thought, how bad can it be?  lol

December
1 Week Vail, CO (Marriott Evergreen)  Well see how that goes, I don't normally like cold weather, but thought we would try something different.


----------



## Bxian (Sep 4, 2013)

Love your blog, Mike and Edie!! Have read about half of your entries, but need to head to sleep.  Looking forward to reading the rest after work tomorrow night.

Would love to read how you book your trips-maybe I have not gotten that far yet.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 8, 2013)

The last year I worked...during the canvassing of vacation time... I scheduled 8 weeks of vacation.    The manager kicked it back to me and told  me I only had 5 weeks of vacation time; so where did I get off scheduling that many weeks. :annoyed:   I guess it was time for me to retire.  So I did.  

Before I retired it would be at least 5 weeks. I was lucky enough to have an additional 10 days of personal days and when you were sick you took sick time.  This is my first full year of retirement and we didnt travel as much as I would like because we bought a home in a 55+ so we werent tied down to a house but its hard to go through 34 years of crap.  I will have travelled 9 weeks this year (7 timeshare weeks).  Next year Im pushing for more weeks.  Some of your weeks will be visitations to your children, I mean grandchildren.   Thats another fun thing about being retired is when a grandchild calls and asks if you can go to thier soccer tournament...Yes is the correct answer.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 8, 2013)

talkamotta said:


> The last year I worked...during the canvassing of vacation time... *I scheduled 8 weeks of vacation.    The manager kicked it back to me and told  me I only had 5 weeks of vacation time; so where did I get off scheduling that many weeks. :annoyed:   I guess it was time for me to retire.  So I did. *
> 
> Before I retired it would be at least 5 weeks. I was lucky enough to have an additional 10 days of personal days and when you were sick you took sick time.  This is my first full year of retirement and we didnt travel as much as I would like because we bought a home in a 55+ so we werent tied down to a house but its hard to go through 34 years of crap.  I will have travelled 9 weeks this year (7 timeshare weeks).  Next year Im pushing for more weeks.  Some of your weeks will be visitations to your children, I mean grandchildren.   Thats another fun thing about being retired is when a grandchild calls and asks if you can go to thier soccer tournament...Yes is the correct answer.




:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

